# Tinkerbell and flying



## hpalmer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello 

I am a new member at Control Booth and looking for ideas for how to produce
the "Tinkerbell" moving light as well as an illusion of flying for Peter. Our proscenium stage has no overhead beams. Our permanent lighting consists of a combonation of 12 ellisoidals and frennels. Our wings are 4 by 5 feet and the main entrance from backstage is an upstage center door.


----------



## philhaney (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello, and welcome to ControlBooth.com!

Please post as many questions as you wish, but please also tell us a little more about yourself, and share your experiences, too.

As for the Tink light and illusion of flying. the Search feature is your friend. 

Searching on "Peter Pan Fly" yielded several threads, including this one.

We're here to help you, but please bear in mind the following from our FAQ page on safety:


> The users of ControlBooth, in a effort to police themselves, have evolved the following: No discussion of "how-to" of rigging, pyrotechnics, human flight, stunt falls, weapons and electrical will be permitted. Our stock answer to these questions is always "Consult a qualified professional."


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth! You are very wise to not attempt any sort of flying without the help of a real professional service (which will set you back $5k-$10k). As Phil Said do some reading in the Special Effects forum and you'll find what you are looking for. We like to keep discussions organized so it's easy for others to find them later. So post any follow up questions you might have in the original threads you find.


----------



## thatactorguy (Jul 22, 2009)

Can't- nor won't- help you with the flying, other than siding with phil and gaff. For the Tinkerbell illusion, however, perhaps a followspot gelled with a nice color would work...

That is, if you can borrow a followspot


----------



## Van (Jul 22, 2009)

Tinker - laser pointer - Bell can be easy. Peter -animated cloud gobo background- Pan can be easy as well. You just have to believe, clap your hands, and think happy thoughts.


----------



## thatactorguy (Jul 22, 2009)

Van said:


> Tinker - laser pointer - Bell can be easy. Peter -animated cloud gobo background- Pan can be easy as well. You just have to believe, clap your hands, and think happy thoughts.



"There's no place like home. There's no place....."



Sorry, wrong show...


----------

